# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Планшет Lenovo A7600: музыкальная «шкатулка» в дорогу

## Lenovo_BY

В семействе планшетов Lenovo интересное пополнение – свет увидел планшет A7600, обладающий набором любопытных особенностей. Устройство пополнило линейку «музыкальных» планшетов и, как заявляет производитель,  предназначена для тех, кто не мыслит себя без качественного звука. Давайте разбираться.

Прежде всего, обратим внимание на фронтальную панель устройства. Здесь расположился большой и яркий IPS-экран, поддерживающий HD-разрешение. Помимо него, на лицевой стороне также разместились сенсорные клавиши, фронтальная камера 2 Мп и два динамика. Тыльную сторону девайса покрывает софт-тач пластик, материал очень практичный – даже если на нем остаются отпечатки пальцев, стираются они очень быстро и легко. В правом верхнем углу тыльной стороны -  основная 5 Мп камера. Отдельно стоит обратить внимание на интересный дизайн камеры – выполнена она в виде своеобразного бруска с выступающим металлическим элементом.
Обратим внимание на элементы, расположившиеся на торцах корпуса устройства. На верхнюю грань создатели планшета вынесли клавишу питания и блокировки экрана, здесь же можно увидеть и отверстие микрофона. На левый торец вынесены регулятор громкости, аудиоразъем, порт microUSB, а также – слот для карты памяти и резервный слот для сим-карты, последние спрятаны за специальной крышечкой. Нижний и правый торцы оставлены «пустыми». 


Что касается характеристик планшета, то здесь сразу же стоит выделить четырехъядерный чип MT8121 (тактовая частота – 1.3 Ггц), который является «сердцем» A7600, работает он «в связке» с видеокартой Mali-400MP. Девайс также укомплектован 1 Гб оперативной памяти и 16 Гб памяти встроенной (из этого количества пользователю предоставляется 12 Гб). В целом, набор достаточно хороший, это подтвердили и тесты производительности, показавшие отличные результаты.

Аккумуляторная батарея планшета обладает емкостью в 6340 мAч. Она позволяет просматривать видеоконтент на протяжении 9 часов, или же – играть в игры на протяжении 4 часов, что, согласитесь, очень хорошие показатели. При этом в играх планшет показывает себя просто прекрасно, и отлично находит общий язык со многими требовательными игровыми развлечениями. 
Для максимального удобства, планшет оснащен функцией Smart Sidebar, то есть можно автоматически изменять аудио- и видео-настройки в зависимости от положения планшета, есть автоматическая регулировка яркости и возможность выносить часто используемые приложения с подвязкой под разные режимы.


Еще одной особенностью модели является возможность подключения к планшету bluetooth клавиатуры, что обеспечивает дополнительный комфорт при работе с офисными приложениями.
Несомненным достоинством планшетного ПК можно назвать великолепный экран, радующий красивой картинкой, превосходной четкостью и сочными цветами. Камера 5 Мп ничем не удивляет, однако она вполне хорошо справляется со своими задачами.

Напоследок уделим внимание софту, которым располагает планшет. «Основой» здесь, конечно же, является ОС Android, поверх которой установлена облочка от Lenovo, она может похвастаться большим количеством интересных приложений.

В целом, Lenovo A7600 производит впечатление очень удобного, интересного планшетного ПК с прекрасной производительностью, отличным экраном и минималистичным  дизайном. Недостатком можно назвать разве что относительно слабую камеру, однако при цене в $290 большего требовать и не приходится.

----------

